# Yea! Sale! (Was In The Saddle)



## Ostler (Mar 4, 2003)

Is there anything in the book _In The Saddle_ about riding dogs?  I have a player with a riding dog that wants more options for his dog.  

If there isn't anything in there, can anyone suggest where I might find more about riding dogs or other mounts/animal companions?


[Update:  Doesn't matter, for $2.50 I'm buying it anyway.  And I'm buying EoM, and Dweomercraft: Enchanters, and Complete guide to Drow, and ...  Then I'll have them all!   ]

Ostler


----------



## Morrus (Mar 5, 2003)

Cool!  Hope you like 'em all!


----------

